# Yo, SA Vapers, Vaporesso Needs help! Which new colors should we choose for Revenger kits?



## Vaporesso (18/7/17)

*Yo,Yo,Yo, SA Vapers,Vaporesso Needs Help! Which new colors should we choose for #Revengerkit on next releasing?? Comment to let us know! 


*


----------



## OnePowerfulCorsa (18/7/17)

N1, N3, C1 and C2 (basically the top 4).


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (18/7/17)

N1, C1 & C2


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gersh (18/7/17)

N1, C1, C2, M3


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver (18/7/17)

Am liking the following:

M2 - purple looks amazing
C3 - that bright green reminds me of the "Kawasaki Green" on the Reos 
C2 - Classic black looks good


----------



## Rob Fisher (18/7/17)

I fancy C4 and C1 and I guess N3, C2 and M2 would be popular!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yiannaki (18/7/17)

C4 and take my money for it while you're at it!

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver (18/7/17)

Yiannaki said:


> C4 and take my money for it while you're at it!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk



How did I know you would go for C4 @Yiannaki ?
Lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yiannaki (18/7/17)

Silver said:


> How did I know you would go for C4 @Yiannaki ?
> Lol


Maybe it was just coincidence  

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Slick (18/7/17)

N3,C3 and C4


----------



## BumbleBee (19/7/17)

C3 and M3 for me


----------



## zadiac (19/7/17)

What about all of them?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

